# 4-27 Boca Grande lighthouse A.M.



## Don W (Apr 27, 2008)

I got to Boca Grande lighthouse a few minutes before 8 o'clock, so the gate was not open yet.
I met a guy also waiting to get in and park. He was set- up with heavy gear and going to be fishing for sharks. I had a light rod and medium rod with me, I was hoping the Spanish Mackerel would be biting. I caught nothing, but a couple of undersize Snapper.

There were probably about 30 boats hovering in the pass I only saw on Tarpon hook-up and release.

Now the guy with the heavy gear, he caught 2 Jewfish, no sharks. This is a photo of the small Jewfish.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW, I dont know how big they get but that is a big OLE fish. I need to head down south!!! Nice catch!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I hear they can get pretty big. That's awesone either way,.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow! What a catch. Was the fish revived okay? By the way what did he catch it on?

I didn't know you could fish from shore there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Man, that guy is pushing it with that fish. That's bordering on breaking the FWC rule about removing them from the water, but technically that fish is still in the water. Hmmmmmm....

Anyways, good photography skills and a good first report. I look forward to seeing more reports with these fantastic photos.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Emanuel--I was wondering if that was breaking FWC rules as well?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, they aren't supposed to be taken out of the water, that guy is pushing it though. Still a dang nice photo though.


----------



## Don W (Apr 27, 2008)

The fish was only in the shallow water so the hook could be removed. The fish had no problem swimming away once it was in about 2 feet of water. A big tail slap and it was off in a flash. I dont know what an FWC officer would have said, but the woman in the State Park outfit that was there had no issues of the way the fish was treated. I also saw nothing improper of the way the fish was handled.

The bait they were using was 15-20 inch Mullet.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Cool. Those mullet are still a small bait, that fish could have swallowed a 10lb jack no problem.

You should try the snook fishing out there, I hear it's good.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Thats a pretty GG. Definately make sure you get them back in quickly bc I have seen FWC crack down on them in the Keys. Gotta love fishin the Pass though, always havin the chance to hook a number of different monsters..


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice! Boca Grande is full of goliaths!


----------

